# Hoya wax plants



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Can anyone please tell me if these plant will root on backgrounds and climb?


----------



## rbrightstone (Apr 14, 2004)

No. They will not grow in frog tanks. They are far to wet.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I've got a couple doing really well.

I'll have to tell them to die now.

s :?


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

Haha! Ill tell mine the same  But seriously, it depends on the species and the conditions of you tank. I say go ahead and try.
Good luck!!


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

I have them growing in with my aurotaenia and vittatus enclosures and they are doing great, and the enclosures are quite moist. Both are planted in the coco panel backgrounds and have to be trimmed quite often. As others said, give them a try!
Ed


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

*got it*

Thanks for your replys guys. Higher maybe better than lower? Trailing instead of climbing?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2005)

> Both are planted in the coco panel backgrounds and have to be trimmed quite often.


Are they planted in planters or mounted to the coco panels? Could one mount them with their roots wrapped in sphagnum to a great stuff/coco background?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

*Hoyas*

Some species do very well in a very humid environment such as curtisii and serpens. H imbricata would also do well if allowed to shingle up the back. They are all from Asia so they are not native to dart frog environments. Also when cut they bleed a white sap that could be a problem for frogs so be careful when cutting them back.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

*thanks*

Thank you for the additional info. A good fact to know.


----------



## rbrightstone (Apr 14, 2004)

I stand corrected. These are species I have never seen but now I will be on the lookout for them. Thanks.


----------

